# Good Craft Beer Pubs In Sydney



## jkmeldrum (3/5/12)

Well I'm coming over this weekend to watch my beloved Crows (probably get their arses kicked) so I thought I better get the good oil on places to drown my sorrows.

I'll be staying in Surry Hills, but not adverse to a bit of travel. 

I've heard Murray's in Manley, Schwarz or something, and Lord Nelson are all good for a look, but any suggestions will be gratefully accepted and tested out.

Cheers


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/5/12)

Harts in The Rocks is my favourite craft beer venue. Food is bloody nice too.


----------



## brewtas (3/5/12)

The Local Taphouse is in Darlinghurst and has 20 craft beers on tap and lots of bottled goodness. Plus, it's right near where you'll be staying.


----------



## Phoney (3/5/12)

Harts in rocks
Local Tap house in Darlinghurst
Murrays in Manly
Macquarie hotel in CBD (schwartz brewery)
Pumphouse Chintatown
Redoak CBD
..Then you have your franchise Belgian bier cafes and the like.


----------



## mattfos01 (3/5/12)

For mine the taphouse is your best option. By far. Although the union in newtown is really impressive in terms of the beers options.


----------



## tiprya (3/5/12)

The Macquarie (Schwartz brewery) is a good honest brewpub with reasonable prices, and usually has a good guest tap on.

I haven't been the the Union, how does its beer selection look?


----------



## Phoney (3/5/12)

tiprya said:


> I haven't been the the Union, how does its beer selection look?



Amazingly good. 3 big blackboards full of craft beers hanging above the bar.


The thing that pisses me off is I lived within stumbling distance of this pub for damn near 10 years, for the most part whinged that there was never any good beer in Newtown. 6 months after I moved 2 suburbs away and it becomes this?


----------



## WSC (3/5/12)

I have not been there but Paddy's is supposed to be OK too. Don't even know where it is......


----------



## WSC (3/5/12)

Also is Young Henry's open yet?


----------



## jkmeldrum (3/5/12)

Thanks everyone.....

Looks like some good recommendations! I'll do my best.

Thanks

Molly


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/5/12)

WSC said:


> I have not been there but Paddy's is supposed to be OK too. Don't even know where it is......




Out west at Paddys Market close to Homebush (Olympic precinct). Not bad, not bad at all.

Molly your choice should depend on time in town. Limited time, stick with Swartz (before game) & Taphouse (after) as close to your base and transport options.Swartz (part of the Macquarie Hotel) is a short walk back to Central Station where you can get one of the many buses that go direct from there to SCG. Taphouse a taxi ride option and open very late into the night. Excellent apres game venue.

If you get into Sydney real early and have time to spare, Harts is great for lunch (great meals) and beers without peer in Sydney. If sightseeing, its down towards Circular Quay. Got more time to spare, head over to the Lord Nelson (pub crawl in one bar!) but you are heading towards The Rocks and moving away from your base and the city centre. You'll need a map or a sherpa guide though!

Have a good time in Sydney and hope your Crows smack those arrogant Swans!


----------



## pimpsqueak (4/5/12)

Shame you're not going to be there tonight. I am on a craft beer pub crawl from about 4.30 onwards.
Oh well, if I find something truly remarkable on tap I will let you know.


----------



## Mikedub (4/5/12)

I found myself at the Union a while back, thought it just another pub, but the beer selection was pretty varied and interesting plus the staff had a genuine interest in what they were pouring fwiw


----------



## tiprya (5/5/12)

Went to the Union today.

Can confirm, great selection of beer, good old-fashioned pub.

Schooners were $5-7; 20 taps of craft beer.


----------



## jkmeldrum (8/5/12)

Well just an update....ventured over to your fine city and had a ball...helped of course by a great result at the SCG, was a great game regardless of the final result, but that made it all the better. 

Must say you guys are spoilt for choice over there. Tried out a few, Only got to the roof of the Taphouse, as the rest wasn't open on a Friday afternoon? but enjoyed some great beers there...tried all taps at Lord Nelson which was great. Captain Cook on the way to the game for a Balmain Pale or two. Saw a great jazz band play after the game at Schwarz and some nice beers too. Got to the Pumphouse on Sunday and ended up in Tommy's in Glebe later for some Czech beers and a ripper Pork knuckle. Unfortunately ran out of time to get to some of the others mentioned but maybe next time!


----------

